# Spam email from laurenjj @ Timeshare Sales Experts



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2010)

You may have received Spam email through the TUG email function from "laurenjj."  This user has been banned!  :annoyed:


----------



## rkuper (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks just got the spam and searched her name on this site and found your post.  I will delete her e-mail.


----------

